# Noob question about couplers



## drabina (Mar 19, 2013)

I have two Kato NW2 engines and bunch of cars. All cars have the same couplers. The Kato engines have couplers that look very similar but they do not always work well with the cars. I am suspecting that the couplers on the NW2s are a bit different.

So my questions are: What couplers do I have on the cars and can I replace the engine couplers so I have a match with the cars?

car coupler photo

engine coupler photo

Sorry about the bad photos.

Thanks.


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

Kato couplers are notorious for not playing nice with other brands......sometimes you get lucky, but usually not. Trot down to your nearest source for MT couplers and pick up some 2004-1 couplers. It's an easy swap. 

Your cars are probably MT, Accumate (Atlas), or maybe McHenries.......those all work interchangably


----------



## drabina (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks. I just ordered some 2004-1 couplers and found video on the internet on how to replace them.


----------

